# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  F4U-1D 1/32 Trumpeter

## Драган

Привет, мои братья,

Это мой модельный комплект, который я закончил некоторое время назад. Там нет обновления запчастей, все сделано из коробки и с моими небольшими усилиями. Я сделал заклепки и немного мелких деталей в отсеке для оружия и в кабине. Краска и вся химия - это Vallejo. Спасибо.

----------


## Red307

Грандиозная работа.!!

----------


## Драган

Спасибо, мой брат!

----------


## Казанец

Очень качественный и красивый Корсар. Сомнения (не критика):
- Раз окраска (а следовательно и серия выпуска) ранняя, то почему нет герметизации бака (белого контура)? Ведь проблему течи бака перед кабиной удалось окончательно решить только к началу весны 45-го.
- Ниши точно зелёные? Ведь по приказу весны 43-го о переходе на трёхцветную окраску ниши велено красить в цвет низа, т.е. в белый, а зелёные ниши на палубных самолётах должны появиться только по осеннему (1944г.) приказу о переходе на одноцветную окраску. 
Прочие мелкие придиризмы возможны, но главным образом из-за того, что, видимо, вы сильно высветляли фотографии при обработке, чтобы подчеркнуть клёп.
А вообще работа отличная.

----------


## Драган

Большое спасибо за критику. У меня есть сборка модели, которую я видел на фото, где написано 1944 год.

----------


## GK21

Работа интересная и смотрится хорошо. В условиях  тихоокеанского театра боевых действий, отличавшихся весьма нестандартными  погодными условиями, внешнее красочное покрытие авиатехники изнашивалось очень быстро и доходило. порой, до полной "деструкции" с выбеливанием и шелушением,  что можно рассмотреть на оригинальных старых фото. Так что имитация "следов эксплуатации"  воспроизведена автором модели, на мой взгляд, вполне правдоподобно )).

----------

